
Silicon Valley Software Engineer Uses AI to Find Your Perfect Rug - realseanp
https://archadon.com/pair-room
======
troydavis
> Archadon is an affiliate of the Tibet Rug Company, which has been designing
> and importing handmade fine Tibetan wool rugs for more than 25 years

